# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 10th - 14th December 2012

## alan45

Episode 8013: Monday 10 December at 7.30pm 

An unexpected arrival disrupts Nick and Leanneâs wedding plans. 
Kylie and Tommy jump to conclusions. 
Tyroneâs filled with dread when Kirsty plans a night out. 

Episode 8014: Monday 10 December at 8.30pm 

Peterâs suggestion pushes Carla to hit the bottle. 
Leanneâs thrilled when Nick announces the wedding is back on. 
Rita stands by her man. 


Episode 8015: Wednesday 12 December at 7.30pm 

Carla and Leanne fight it out. 
Dennis resigns when Brian sides with Steve. 
Stella goes on a blind date. 


Episode 8016: Thursday 13 December at 7.30pm 


Simon is left devastated by Peterâs decision. 
Is romance finally on the cards for Stella? 
Dennis decides to fight fire with fire. 


Episode 8017: Friday 14 December at 7.30pm 

Nick has the last word. 
Stella and Jason are caught in the act. 
Chesney accuses Tyrone and Fiz of having an affair. 


Episode 8018: Friday 07 December at 8.30pm 


Peter is forced to choose between Carla and Simon. 
Stella makes an announcement in the Rovers. 
Fiz pleads with Chesney to keep schtum.

----------

Dazzle (20-11-2012), loubooboo (22-11-2012), Pussycat1one (24-11-2012), sarah c (20-11-2012), tammyy2j (21-11-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Peter is forced to choose between Carla and Simon.


Good to see we're going to get some new storylines...er...

----------

Pussycat1one (10-12-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Peter is forced to choose between Carla and Simon.


Good to see we're going to get some new storylines...er...

----------


## sarah c

hooray Peter is back to upset Simon, cause alcohol related havoc and generally be a prick

----------


## tammyy2j

So how long before Leanne will be cheating on Nick with Peter it is bound to happen

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> So how long before Leanne will be cheating on Nick with Peter it is bound to happen


Christmas Eve.  Come on Corrie put me out of my misery.  I know I'm not known for being a soap fan but Peter and Leanne belong together.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> So how long before Leanne will be cheating on Nick with Peter it is bound to happen


Christmas Eve.  Come on Corrie put me out of my misery.  I know I'm not known for being a soap fan but Peter and Leanne belong together.

----------


## alan45

Over on Coronation Street, Peter Barlow and Carla Connor inadvertently disrupt Nick and Leanne's wedding plans as they arrive back in Weatherfield unexpectedly.

Nick (Ben Price) and Leanne (Jane Danson) decide to be spontaneous later this month as they resolve to get married in Las Vegas, taking Simon with them on the trip.

However, when the trio's loved ones gather to wave them off ahead of their holiday, Peter (Chris Gascoyne) suddenly arrives in a taxi with Carla (Alison King) in his wake!

The return of Peter and Carla immediately causes shockwaves as Simon announces that he isn't going to America because he wants to spend time with his dad.

Determined that she won't leave Simon at Peter's mercy in case he tries to abscond with him, Leanne is forced to announce that the holiday and wedding are off.

Leanne is grateful when Nick co-operates by cancelling everything, but how will she react when Nick reveals that he has booked them another wedding on Christmas Day?

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, December 10 at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

Over on Coronation Street, Peter Barlow and Carla Connor inadvertently disrupt Nick and Leanne's wedding plans as they arrive back in Weatherfield unexpectedly.

Nick (Ben Price) and Leanne (Jane Danson) decide to be spontaneous later this month as they resolve to get married in Las Vegas, taking Simon with them on the trip.

However, when the trio's loved ones gather to wave them off ahead of their holiday, Peter (Chris Gascoyne) suddenly arrives in a taxi with Carla (Alison King) in his wake!

The return of Peter and Carla immediately causes shockwaves as Simon announces that he isn't going to America because he wants to spend time with his dad.

Determined that she won't leave Simon at Peter's mercy in case he tries to abscond with him, Leanne is forced to announce that the holiday and wedding are off.

Leanne is grateful when Nick co-operates by cancelling everything, but how will she react when Nick reveals that he has booked them another wedding on Christmas Day?

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, December 10 at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Another wedding disruption.  Not again!  Why do people in soaps rush into marriage?  :Wal2l:

----------


## alan45

'''

----------


## alan45

Monday

Eva is jealous that Nick and Leanne are marrying in Vegas. When Stella admits that she wishes she could be there, Eva is struck by an idea and tells Leanne that while Stella is putting on a brave face, she is really upset about them getting married abroad. Leanne talks to her mum, but when Stella offers her blessing, it looks like Eva's plan has failed. 

Later, Ken, Gail and Stella gather to wave off Nick, Leanne and Simon. But just as they are about to depart, Peter steps out of a taxi with Carla in his wake!

Meanwhile, David wakes on Tina's sofa with a hangover, but he is in no hurry to speak to Kylie. When Tommy calls at the flat to collect his stuff, he is shocked to see David emerging from the shower. Tommy is disgusted with Tina, who refuses to explain herself.

Over at the Platts', Kylie is in turmoil, fearing that David has copped off with a girl. When Tommy finds Kylie and tells her that David spent the night with Tina, the red mist descends…

Elsewhere, Mandy tells Eileen that she intends to make it her mission to find Stella a new man, Dennis enjoys holding up a seething Steve's taxi with his lollipop when there are no children crossing, while Tyrone conceals his dread when Kirsty arranges for Julie to babysit Ruby so they can have a romantic night out together.

Leanne explains to Nick that she can't go away and leave Simon at Peter's mercy in case he tries to abscond with him again. Leanne assures Nick that she is still determined to marry him, but they will have to reschedule. As Gail helps Nick cancel the wedding, Eva is quietly smug. Leanne is grateful, but how will she react when Nick reveals that he has booked them another wedding on Christmas Day? 

At the same time, Carla is less than thrilled to be back. Peter explains they're just visiting, but when Simon asks Peter to stay for good, Peter agrees to think about it. As she catches up on work, Carla is horrified when Peter calls in and says that he wants to stay permanently. Hating the idea, Carla reaches for the bottle. As Peter proudly tells Ken how he and Carla have beaten the booze, will Carla fall foul?

Meanwhile, as Gary and Owen unload their van, Kylie grabs a crowbar and starts whacking the door to Tina's flat. David and Tina emerge and Kylie turns on Tina, until David silences her by revealing that Tina is pregnant with Gary and Izzy's baby. David denies sleeping with Tina, but as the row escalates, he points out that Kylie has done far worse in her time. Hurt, Kylie walks out.

Later, David tracks Kylie down to the Bistro but when she sees him arrive, she grabs Tommy and exacts revenge!

Elsewhere, Mandy tells Stella that she is searching for a man for her, and arranges with Eileen for Paul to bring his new colleague Vince to meet Stella. Realising resistance is futile, Stella agrees to meet him for lunch.

Also, Rita tries to book a cab but when Steve establishes it's for Dennis, he refuses as Dennis is banned. A furious Rita decides to play Steve at his own game. 

Finally, as Tyrone and Kirsty return home, Kirsty is hoping for an early night. Will an uneasy Tyrone be able to get out of it?


Wednesday

Peter is oblivious as Carla continues to drink. At the factory, she tells Rob that she is restructuring the workforce and offers him a job as Head of Distribution. Rob is furious at the demotion. However, as a tipsy Carla struggles to keep on top of her work, Rob enjoys seeing her floundering and refuses to help until she reinstates him as assistant manager. Will Carla agree? 

Later, Peter is due to pick Simon up from school, but when he is waylaid, he asks Carla to go. Forced to agree, Carla drives to school, but Simon immediately susses that she is drunk and runs off as he refuses to get in the car with her. 

Soon afterwards, Leanne is startled when Simon arrives home and explains how a drunken Carla tried to drive him home. Furious, Leanne tackles Carla outside the factory. Their argument turns into a violent catfight as the factory look on. Arriving at the scene, will Peter realise Carla has been drinking?


Meanwhile, Paul and Eileen join Stella and Vince on their lunch date at the Bistro. They try to keep the conversation flowing, but Vince and Stella have nothing in common. As Stella makes her excuses and flees, Karl watches on. Is it time for him to make a move? 

Elsewhere, David has spent the night on the sofa, still angry with Kylie, who threatens to take Max and leave. However, Gail has had enough and announces that she won't see Max turned out of his home - if David wants to end his marriage he can move out!

Also today, Steve informs Brian that Dennis has been holding up his cab again. When Brian tells him to complain to the Council, Steve adds that Dennis is also mean to the children. Brian agrees to look into the matter, but how will Dennis react to his questioning? 

Finally, Gail is disappointed when a recuperated Lewis moves back to his flat. 

Thursday

Carla has stayed out all night and Peter is fretting. However, Michelle reveals that Carla is at her flat, having been taken in by the police for being drunk and disorderly. 

Later, Carla opens up to Peter, explaining that she can't face living in Weatherfield with all of its bad memories, so she's flying back to LA with or without him. Will Peter agree to move back to LA permanently and break Simon's heart, or is this the end for Peter and Carla? 

Meanwhile, Stella receives a bouquet of flowers from Karl. She hurls them back at him, but an unmoved Karl tells her that he still loves her and knows she has feelings for him. When he then asks her to meet him for dinner, Stella is flustered. Karl is hopeful this is it, so he heads out after giving Sunita an appropriate cover story.


Later, as Stella gets ready, Jason compliments her outfit and she admits that she is on her way to meet Karl. Stella opens up about being lonely, but Jason suddenly silences her with a kiss. As Karl rings Stella, will she answer or give into passion with Jason?

Elsewhere, seeing Roy struggling on his own in the cafÃ©, Tyrone suggests that Fiz is out of work and could help out. Roy offers Fiz some shifts at the cafÃ©. Fiz is thrilled, but Chesney is puzzled when Roy reveals that Tyrone gave him the idea. As Fiz thanks Tyrone for recommending her to Roy, Chesney earwigs. What will he make of their friendly exchange?

Also today, Kirk worries when Beth says that she expects a decent Christmas present. But when Chesney says that he knows someone who's looking to offload some frozen turkeys, Kirk spots an opportunity. 

Finally, Dennis is missing his job and when Malcolm visits they hatch a plan to fight back.


Friday

Carla shocks Peter by revealing that she has booked them a flight to LA that afternoon. Peter dreads saying goodbye to Simon. At Underworld, Carla tells Michelle and Rob that she is moving back to LA permanently and drops the bombshell that she is selling the factory. Rob rails at Carla for dumping him and Michelle after they kept the business afloat. Carla offers them first refusal, but Rob knows he'll never raise the money. Michelle softens as Carla explains how unhappy she is, but will Rob make amends with his sister before she goes? 

At the same time, Ken tries to dissuade Peter from leaving. As they prepare to depart for the airport, will Peter be able to face leaving Simon again?


Meanwhile, Stella and Jason are like teenagers after spending the night together. However, when Eva arrives at the pub, Stella bundles Jason out of the back door in his boxers. A shivering Jason creeps home along the ginnel and astonishes Eileen and Paul by arriving in only his pants. A hacked-off Karl then confronts Stella for not turning up last night - will she reveal that she got lucky with someone else? 

Later, Stella returns Jason's clothes to Number 11. As the air crackles with sexual tension, are they about to be caught in the act by a returning Eileen?

Elsewhere, Chesney is suspicious when Fiz lies that she hasn't spoken to Tyrone recently. He confides in Katy that he thinks Fiz is having an affair with Tyrone. How will a horrified Tyrone react when Chesney accuses him of sleeping with Fiz?

Also, Craig helps Kirk store his frozen turkeys in the butcher's shop. Beth is impressed by their enterprise, anticipating a prosperous Christmas.

Finally, Lloyd reports to Steve that all of their drivers are being held up by lollipop men across town. Steve orders Dennis to call off his sabotage, but Dennis refuses unless Steve speaks to Brian and withdraws his allegations.


Leanne receives a phone call from Brian informing her that Simon has gone missing from school. As she and Nick set off to search for him, Leanne fears that Peter has him. 

In the airport car park, Peter answers a call from a frenzied Leanne about Simon going missing. Peter swears he's not with him, but they're gobsmacked when Simon turns up at the airport. Simon explains that he's come to say goodbye. As they have a heart-to-heart, Carla is uneasy - not wanting to miss the plane. But will Peter be able to leave his son for Carla?

Meanwhile, Eileen blasts Stella for seducing her son. Stella is mortified and flees the house with Jason in hot pursuit. Gail witnesses the commotion and when Karl appears, she fills him in. Karl tells Jason that Stella is merely using him, but a defiant Jason warns him to back off. However, as the rumour spreads through the pub, Stella is rattled. Jason is keen to confirm their fling, but is Stella ready to hold her head high and face the gossips?

Elsewhere, a rattled Tyrone denies to Chesney that there's anything between him and Fiz. Ches is unconvinced and warns Tyrone to stay away from her. Fiz promises to deal with Chesney. With her hand forced, Fiz confirms there is something going on but not an affair and he can't tell anyone. Will Chesney accept this?

Also, Lloyd and Steve are dumbfounded when a troupe of lollipop men and women traipse down the street and block their cabs in. They refuse to budge until Steve apologises and clears Dennis's name. Will Steve back down?

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Kylie Platt throws herself at Tommy Duckworth this evening (December 10) as her rows with husband David rumble on.

Kylie (Paula Lane) is livid when she discovers that David (Jack P Shepherd) spent the night at Tina McIntyre's flat, and she refuses to believe him when he insists that he slept on the sofa.

When David turns up at the Bistro later, the arguments continue and a vengeful Kylie decides to turn the tables by kissing Tommy (Chris Fountain).

Hurt, David brands Kylie's antics pathetic and as she snipes back, it's clear that their troubles are far from overâ¦


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2EctAmAmq

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Jason Grimshaw finally makes a move on Stella Price in tonight's (December 13) episode of the soap.

Jason (Ryan Thomas) is honest about his feelings for Stella (Michelle Collins) just as the pub boss seems ready to give her cheating ex-partner Karl Munro another chance.

When Jason spots that Stella is heading out to meet Karl, he compliments her outfit and the pair end up having a heart-to-heart in the back room of The Rovers.

As Stella pours out her emotions and confesses that she is still struggling with her split from Karl, Jason silences her with a surprise kiss…


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 8.30pm on ITV1.

Wonder which accent she will use in the midst of passion

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## Chloe O'brien

That was some right hook that Leanne gave Carla on Monday night.  Good on her.

----------

Glen1 (13-12-2012), lizann (13-12-2012)

----------


## sarah c

> That was some right hook that Leanne gave Carla on Monday night.  Good on her.


you can the girl out of the Battersby's but...etc etc...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jason Grimshaw makes a quick escape from The Rovers after a night of passion with Stella Price in Friday's (December 14) double bill of the soap.

Jason (Ryan Thomas) is in high spirits after sleeping with Stella, but when Eva arrives at the pub, a panicking Stella is forced to bundle him out the back door in his boxers.

After being spotted by Katy on the way home, the situation gets more awkward for Jason when he surprises Eileen and Paul with his lack of clothes!

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday at 7.30pm on ITV1.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2Ewj2TgUE

----------


## lizann

> That was some right hook that Leanne gave Carla on Monday night.  Good on her.


yes go leanne

----------


## lizann

> That was some right hook that Leanne gave Carla on Monday night.  Good on her.


yes go leanne

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Peter Barlow faces a heartbreaking choice between his son Simon and girlfriend Carla Connor this evening (December 14).

As Peter (Chris Gascoyne) prepares to head back to the US with Carla in tonight's double bill, Leanne makes a difficult situation even worse by refusing to let him say goodbye to Simon (Alexander Bain).

A defeated Peter is forced to set off for the airport without having seen his son, but just as he is checking in with Carla (Alison King), Simon turns up unexpectedly after making his own way there!

When Simon admits how sad he is over Peter's plans, the troubled bookie is given food for thought and starts to get cold feet about departing Weatherfield again. But with Carla still determined to leave, will it be the end of their relationship?


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2EyqgIMI8 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Peter Barlow faces a heartbreaking choice between his son Simon and girlfriend Carla Connor this evening (December 14).

As Peter (Chris Gascoyne) prepares to head back to the US with Carla in tonight's double bill, Leanne makes a difficult situation even worse by refusing to let him say goodbye to Simon (Alexander Bain).

A defeated Peter is forced to set off for the airport without having seen his son, but just as he is checking in with Carla (Alison King), Simon turns up unexpectedly after making his own way there!

When Simon admits how sad he is over Peter's plans, the troubled bookie is given food for thought and starts to get cold feet about departing Weatherfield again. But with Carla still determined to leave, will it be the end of their relationship?


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2EyqgIMI8 
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook

----------

Dazzle (14-12-2012)

----------

